# canon 70d help HDMI out



## dskd (Nov 11, 2015)

is there a way to make the hdmi output clean so i can record it ?

thanks


----------



## runnah (Nov 11, 2015)

dskd said:


> is there a way to make the hdmi output clean so i can record it ?
> 
> thanks



Not currently on that particular camera. The only way I know of is to use the software hack Magic Lantern.


----------



## dskd (Nov 11, 2015)

thanks


----------

